# EMS Pens



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

For those of us who write our reports, what pens do you use?

I have two pens at all times, plus a couple company pens stashed in my clipboards (nurses go wild for them, they are great bargaining chips.)

One is my "patient pen" one I give to patients to sign and don't necessarily need back if the patient is gross or coughs on their hand or somesuch (In the case of gross patient I slip out of the room and wipe down my clipboard with a saniwipe.) This pen is any old cheap throw away pen that I acquire. 

This is also a pen I will give nurses to sign with if I see they don't sanitize/wash their hands when exiting a patient room or still have dirty gloves on. (Seriously. Gross.) I'm not a glove nazi but I sanitize and wash my hands constantly because of it.

But for MY chart writing I only use g2 fine point gel pens. They write incredibly smooth and they're very dark, easy to read, etc.

I'm still incredibly envious over those who use epcr. Maybe one day.... maybe one day.

Yeah, maybe I'm a tad OCD


----------



## Brandon O (May 10, 2012)

We're mostly digital now, but I'm with you on the G2 -- except I go extra fine only (05). Thinner lines make my awful handwriting more legible and let me fit more nonsense on my little cards.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

Brandon Oto said:


> We're mostly digital now, but I'm with you on the G2 -- except I go extra fine only (05). Thinner lines make my awful handwriting more legible and let me fit more nonsense on my little cards.



I have nice handwriting, so I don't have to worry about that.

Coincidentally my handwriting is better while we are driving down the road then when we're sitting still.

"I can't write like this! I need motion!"


----------



## EpiEMS (May 10, 2012)

Zebra F-301, fine point (bad handwriting + fine point = somewhat legible handwriting), black (usually black, but occasionally blue). I love 'em!


----------



## MedicBender (May 10, 2012)

Pilot Easy Touch medium in black. I bought a huge supply of them from Sams Club. I don't mind throwing em away If they're gross or using them as bargaining chips. 

I'm generally fine with any pen as long as its a clicker top.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 10, 2012)

My favorite are Zebra gels, but my usual is a Bic Atlantis, $5.95 for a 15 pack at Sam's, as often as I lose or wash pens it's a no brainer.


----------



## shfd739 (May 10, 2012)

I love a good writing pen. Right now I'm using a nice Cross pen. 

I carry cheap company pens as throwaways or to hand out.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 10, 2012)

Bic Round Stic. Cheap, many, and never really care to lose them.


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

I keep a stash of company logo pens by bic.

While they are extremely cheap quality, they are the best pen I have ever used.

The ink never smears on the page or my hand.

Something extremely important to us left handed people.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 10, 2012)

I love company logo pens. The fatter the better. I have a few hypnobirthing ones right now that are amazing. 

And they make me snicker when I see them. I am all for a positive birth experience, but I thing hypnotizing yourself through labor is a stretch.


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

Meperidine.


Ask for it by name. 

Peripheral IV admin, narcotic analgesic, doesn't affect uterine contraction.


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2012)

*"A stretch"? Pun intended?*

I like the G-2 .07 clicker, but it is prone to being blurred by rain, sweat, decaf ice tea. I have a box of Walmart cheapie black stick pens for students who need them, and they need alcohol to blur. My CERT kit has two of the flat woodworking pencils; you can sharpen them with your knife, waterproof,   cheap, readily recognized and ugly so they don't attract thieves.
Mostly useless pen: Bic Four Color.


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Mostly useless pen: Bic Four Color.



Amen.

Goes to my theory the more working parts something has, the more that goes wrong more often.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Something extremely important to us left handed people.



The truth, my friend, you speak it. 

The pens my company distributes for PR are literally the only thing they don't cheap out on. I grab a fistful whenever there's a box at the station, I'll have to look into who makes them


----------



## EpiEMS (May 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> The ink never smears on the page or my hand.
> 
> Something extremely important to us left handed people.



This is sooooo true. So true.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

I try to carry two black G2 fine point pens in my vest or jacket pocket, then I keep two company pens for people to sign with in my side pocket. Plus I like to keep a clicky top Sharpie in my side pocket.


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2012)

Is it generally agreed that working pens need to be operable with one hand, and not by pulling a cap off with the teeth?
I always wondered what I looked like recapping the pen with my lips....eyes crossed, lips pooched out...


----------



## exodus (May 10, 2012)

G2's ultra fine when I have a choice here 

But sasha... Don't say you want E-PCR you will regret it! I used to be able to complete a whole paper chart minus narrative in ~3-5 mins. Now it takes upwards of ten. Only thing I like about the E-PCR is typing the narrative.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I try to carry two black G2 fine point pens in my vest or jacket pocket, then I keep two company pens for people to sign with in my side pocket. Plus I like to keep a clicky top Sharpie in my side pocket.



No sharpie but I also carry a highlighter to highlight what a nurse needs to fill out on a Med nec and where the patient needs to sign.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2012)

I use random pens. The only things I look for is black ink and the pen must be able to write info on the back of my gloved hand.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> I use random pens. The only things I look for is black ink and the pen must be able to write info on the back of my gloved hand.



Stupid black ninja nitrile gloves. I hate 'em!  Now I remember another reason.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 10, 2012)

Ii also love the fine point g2 gels...did you know they still work after going throughthe laundry?

As far as pts grossing all over my pen I am not shy about having nurses sign for "biohazard" precautions.

And the epcr laptop probly has more contamination than anything else in the rig!


----------



## ABEMS (May 10, 2012)

Favorites:
Zebra Sarasa
Zebra G301
Pilot G2
Uniball Jetstream
Uniball 207 Retractable

Still looking for my utlimate pen.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

My baby, pack of 15 of these for like 4 bucks at office max, don't run, med tip, personal preference.


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2012)

*Two colors, too!*











http://www.interestings.net/?p=1070

The thing that's a lighter is also a USB drive. Notice the compass on the right end of the longest piece. Now if they could put a pulse ox in it....


----------



## ToyotaTruck (May 10, 2012)

Research. I love research.

http://www.penaddict.com/


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 10, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Zebra F-301, fine point (bad handwriting + fine point = somewhat legible handwriting), black (usually black, but occasionally blue). I love 'em!



My choice too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2012)

Not to sound wackerish, but I would actually like to have a couple of these pens

http://www.imprintcenter.com/syringe-pen.html

Obviously not to use on duty


----------



## TRSpeed (May 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> For those of us who write our reports, what pens do you use?
> 
> I have two pens at all times, plus a couple company pens stashed in my clipboards (nurses go wild for them, they are great bargaining chips.)
> 
> ...



Trust me. You ain't missing much. I rather use a paper PCR. Medics I sometimes work with will use the paper while onscene for quick notes then copy over. The keyboards are tiny and there is tons of tabs and sub tabs for the program we use.


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

Bet these wind up in TSA collections regularly.


----------



## socalmedic (May 11, 2012)

*Staedtler* liquid point hands down the best pen I have ever owned. they are kinda pricey at $3-5 each, for a throwaway. but those pesky germans sure do know how to make a smooth pen, you wont even feel it rolling on the paper. I use the G2 from time to time but the above mentioned pen my go to, at work and home.

http://www.staedtler.com/liquid_point_5_7_gb


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 11, 2012)

Paper mate profile


----------



## saskgirl (May 13, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Stupid black ninja nitrile gloves. I hate 'em!  Now I remember another reason.



100% agree with that!

I use a papermate flex grip, only the pink breast cancer awareness one. This is so all the sticky fingered boys I work with won't steal my pen and leave me without one!


----------



## Joe (May 13, 2012)

Hunter said:


> My baby, pack of 15 of these for like 4 bucks at office max, don't run, med tip, personal preference.



These!!! I love the way they write and the hospital always has a ton lying around. They write the best on gloves. Amd we have epcr so its not a big deal. I generally dont write much


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2012)

I'm a Pilot G-2 guy. But, I like the 1.0 bold. It makes a mark you can be proud of. One that says, "*Yo Dawg, I was here*", in those dark, firm, definitive strokes.

However, we use ePCR, so I only use it for my own patient notes.

And FYI, writing on your gloves is a bad habit.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm a Pilot G-2 guy. But, I like the 1.0 bold. It makes a mark you can be proud of. One that says, "*Yo Dawg, I was here*", in those dark, firm, definitive strokes.
> 
> However, we use ePCR, so I only use it for my own patient notes.
> 
> And FYI, writing on your gloves is a bad habit.



Lol they will learn when they forget and throw the glove away lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2012)

Now that I've removed the off topic posts, get back on topic, or become the focus of my complete and undivided attention.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Lol they will learn when they forget and throw the glove away lol



Lol I did this today... x.o


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2012)

I write vitals on the stretcher sheets.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2012)

My pens don't write good on sheets...


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2012)

Our sheets are paper things so they're easy to write on.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2012)

Also? I keep a note pad in my pocket. If sheet writing isn't possible, I can always write them down on paper.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2012)

Our sheets are all stolen from hospitals.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2012)

I use whatever I have to write info down on. If I have a PCR then perfect. If not then I'll use a notepad, 4x4 (we carry 3x3 now), glove, arm, cloth tape, sheet on the gurney, etc.


----------



## Remeber343 (May 21, 2012)

I'm super awesome like flight medics. I like to have not one, but two strips of cloth tape. On both legs. Just in case you need to write down something. I also wear my sun glasses when it's either dark or inside. Because only the truly awesome people wear sun glasses at night.


----------

